# Fame caldo e sete



## Ginevra65 (26 Luglio 2018)

ne voglio uno così ora!!!!


----------



## Brunetta (26 Luglio 2018)

Però già pronto...
Anto’ fa caldo!


----------



## Marjanna (26 Luglio 2018)

Per far fresco ci voleva uno sfondo chiaro nella foto (con azzurro, magari una spiaggia sfocata). Così fa gelateria anni 80, in un paese di periferia dove non si vede anima viva.


----------



## oriente70 (26 Luglio 2018)

Quest'immagine fa venire voglia [emoji57].


----------



## Marjanna (26 Luglio 2018)

Foto di Saul Leiter.


----------



## oriente70 (26 Luglio 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> View attachment 13648
> 
> Foto di Saul Leiter.


Si ma non vedo il gelato [emoji45]


----------



## Marjanna (26 Luglio 2018)

L'ho postata perchè "_fa caldo_".
Mi ricorda vagamente Faye Dunaway in Bonnie e Clyde, scena di apertura.


----------



## oriente70 (26 Luglio 2018)

La foto è carina scattata nella stessa stanza .
Osservandola bene a me da altre sensazioni.[emoji2]


----------



## Marjanna (26 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> La foto è carina scattata nella stessa stanza .
> Osservandola bene a me da altre sensazioni.[emoji2]


Quali? Io la trovo sensuale ma senza cadere nella volgarità.
La foto che hai postato con il gelato richiama la sessualità (ma non solo) e la associa alla vendita di un prodotto, creando nell'osservatore un'associazione di piacere.


----------



## oriente70 (26 Luglio 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quali? Io la trovo sensuale ma senza cadere nella volgarità.
> La foto che hai postato con il gelato richiama la sessualità (ma non solo) e la associa alla vendita di un prodotto, creando nell'osservatore un'associazione di piacere.


Quella che ho postato salta subito all'occhio, vero molto al limite .
Vero pure che con un gelato il gioco viene facile .
Per me la foto che hai postato va osservata attentamente,  dallo sguardo della ragazza a i 2 pezzi di specchio appoggiati sulla finestra che riflettono 2 visuali della stessa stanza  ( la ragazza è   i 2 cuscini a righe posti dalla parte opposta del letto).


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> La foto è carina scattata nella stessa stanza .
> Osservandola bene a me da altre sensazioni.[emoji2]





Marjanna ha detto:


> Quali? Io la trovo sensuale ma senza cadere nella volgarità.
> La foto che hai postato con il gelato richiama la sessualità (ma non solo) e la associa alla vendita di un prodotto, creando nell'osservatore un'associazione di piacere.


 ma godersi un gelato e basta no eh!!!
Non guardare gli sfondi, concentratevi sul protagonista.
IL SIGNOR GELATO


----------



## oriente70 (26 Luglio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma godersi un gelato e basta no eh!!!
> Non guardare gli sfondi, concentratevi sul protagonista.
> IL SIGNOR GELATO


Calippo [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Calippo [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


no quello nella foto, va benissimo


----------

